# Does Bentley look high?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Does this look like a dog that took meds "strong enough to knock him out" ??
I give up.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It looks like he's saying "my bum feels lighter." 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like he is having a pretty nice day.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know about male dogs, but my girls were kept on the leash when they had to go outside for at least a week after the spay. Liza was back to normal way before, but I was terrified the sutures would get damaged if she would run around on her own.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've been taking him out on leash to pee but he's so high right now he just sits there like "yo..dude!"


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cubs on the cam, joyce.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Terry, going now!!


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Mr B is stoned


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He is one happy puppy, right there!
Like, totally, Dude.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats great lol. He does look extra happy


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

He's just relaxed.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Bentley looks like he may want to make friends with your crazy meth neighbor. 
Maybe she's his dealer.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Better yet, he looks like an extra in the movie 'Dazed and Confused.'
He's adorable even when (especially when?) he's stoned...and those eyes and that smile? That boy is baked! Heehee


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Sampson's Mom said:


> Bentley looks like he may want to make friends with your crazy meth neighbor.
> Maybe she's his dealer.


After reading through the entirety of your other thread, I'm sorry I posted this. I tried to make light of something very serious, and it is inappropriate. I apologize. Shame on me.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sampson's Mom said:


> After reading through the entirety of your other thread, I'm sorry I posted this. I tried to make light of something very serious, and it is inappropriate. I apologize. Shame on me.


No worries, I admit..I snickered


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> No worries, I admit..I snickered


Thanks for understanding.  
I have a warped sense of humor that doesn't always read well. I really should remember that before hitting 'Submit Reply.' :doh:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sampson's Mom said:


> Thanks for understanding.
> I have a warped sense of humor that doesn't always read well. I really should remember that before hitting 'Submit Reply.' :doh:


If it wasn't for my warped sense of humor I wouldn't have one at all


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the goofy grin and the slitty eyes... He definitely looks high! He's probably humming "It's five o'clock somewhere.". LOL


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm pretty certain he inhaled


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Lol....since he always looks "goofy" it is hard to tell....hope his healing is going well...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley is doing great. I swear someone forgot to tell him that he had surgery, I think he thought it was just another nap 
I gave him the full dose of the "super, duper, going to knock him out" stuff before bed last night. The dog was on speed until 4am. I had to lay on the floor with him tethered to me because he wanted to run, jump and cause havoc with a silly grin on his face.

Today I haven't given him any drugs at all and he's much calmer, well, Bentley calm.
The way his body reacts to medicine I can't believe they were able to knock him out for surgery!

His incision looks great. It's much smaller that I expected. There are two tiny red spots on it but not bright red so in my "expert" opinion it's good. (my first neuter LOL)


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla reacts to acupuncture that way. Revs her up. Glad he's doing well. Hubby over his trauma?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla reacts to acupuncture that way. Revs her up. Glad he's doing well. Hubby over his trauma?


LOL No! DH still can't bring himself to look at the incision. It really is like he's reacting physically, like HE had the surgery  Men!!!


----------

